

Could You Work for Jeff Bezos? - abhaythewinner
http://blogs-images.forbes.com/georgeanders/files/2012/04/amazon-graphic-492x1024.jpg

======
Yaa101
Certainly not since they only try to hire the cheapest workers and let neo
nazis intimidate those workers and do the security. Jeff Bezos is scum.

